# FileDialog für FTP Client



## Gast123 (1. Aug 2008)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen wie ich es hinbekomme mit dem Java FileDialog auf Ordner von einem FTP-Server zuzugreifen.
D.h. heißt sich über FTP einloggen ("ftp://userw@host"); und im FileDialog den Inhalt des Server-Directories anzuzeigen.

MfG


----------



## Wildcard (1. Aug 2008)

Nur wenn du das FTP mountest und dann geht's sowieso automatisch


----------



## Kr0e (2. Aug 2008)

Der FileDialog kann kein FTP, nur auf lokale Daten zugreifen -> Deshalb Mounten.

Gruß Chris


----------

